# Client Logic / Sitel - Great Northern Road - DERBY



## magical (Dec 18, 2011)

In June 2006, these offices, run by an outsourcing company called Clientlogic were closed after a BT broadband customer support contract was cancelled and the work transferred to another business. In December that year, the offices reopened after BT decided to increase the amount of work it had with Clientlogic. In February 2007, Clientlogic merged with Sitel, which saw the Great Northern Road site adopt the Sitel branding.
However, the offices were closed down early 2009 and as far as I am aware, the site has not been reopened since.

These photos were taken during Q4 2011:


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Feck me Client Logic, many moons ago I used to work at their Watford offices.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 18, 2011)

Always wondered what this place was.


----------



## oliwaller (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, I am a film student who wishes to film some footage on this site, any idea who i can contact to gain permission to do so?

Thanks


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2012)

oliwaller said:


> Hi, I am a film student who wishes to film some footage on this site, any idea who i can contact to gain permission to do so?
> 
> Thanks



No idea and you're asking in the wrong place, in fact on the wrong website entirely.

Please read the forum rules.


----------



## johno23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Good to see the remains of this place is still standing,I dont know why they left this bit but they demolished the large buildings early last year.

Please see the original thread by IMYIMYIMY in June 2011 entitled "gatehouse"bus service depot, Derby,
Unfortunately Imyimyimy has deleted his excellent pics for some reason but if you scroll down the thread, I have still got my pics on from my explore late 2010 when it was all still standing.

You have captured the dereliction and mood of the place well though,did you meet any of the "residents"?.


----------



## Merseyman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sure the original use of this site was for the Electricity Board, repairs and accounts.


----------



## Ted Dollop Racin (Apr 29, 2012)

*Certainly Was ..*

Yep it certainly was the home of the Electricity board for many years. There's a path from Great Northern Road that goes across the old site of Friargate Station. During the late nineties or possibly the early 2000's I used to use this path on my way to the dentists regularly ( teeth not the best  ) on Friargate. At that time if you looked over the concrete wall a large chunk of the site site became a storage area for loads of catering vans and buses. The fifth picture down is the area I refer to. Some of them never seemed to move although they all looked in fair condition. Always wondered who was operating this. Never saw any activity at all.


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 30, 2012)

Shot five triggered a memory there, yeah sorry guys if i deleted my pics off here.. was doing a photobucket clear out, wondering to go again now, surprised it aint knocked down yet


----------

